# DVD Laufwerk wird nicht mehr ausgeworfen!



## Gabi (17. Dezember 2003)

Mal einen lieben Gruß an alle

Ich wollte ein Prog. installieren (über CrossOver), welches 2 CD´s hat.
Nun ist es so, dass die erste CD super funktioniert hat, aber bei der
Aufforderung die zweite CD einzulegen kam dann das Problem!

Das Laufwerk lässt sich nicht mehr öffnen um die zweite einzulegen! *heul*
Bei einem neu Start oder neu Anmeldung gehts dann schon, nur ist dann
auch klarer weise die Installation ansich dahin!

Weiss da jemand einen Rat?

Gabi


----------



## Sinac (18. Dezember 2003)

Hehe, vorher Windows benutzt,oda?
Solage du keinen Automounter eigerichtet hast musst du bei Linux die
Laufwerke unmounten um sie zu öffnen.
Entweder an der Konsole:
umount /cdrom           <- Oder halt das Dev. (nich uNmount )

Sonst kannste auch bei der KDE im Kontext des Laufwerks auf
auswerfen klicken, glaub ich...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

